# Australia for Contrast



## midcan5

I was going to comment on these pieces but thought let the reader come to their own conclusion. The top piece is by Charles Bowden and talks about immigration, the second piece is on China's business involvement in Australia. The third article is on gun policy, and the forth piece on whales and Japan. 

"When a few thousand men, women, and children sought asylum in Australia, the Welcoming Country responded with prison camps, tear gas, and forced relocation to distant island jails." Outback Nightmares & Refugee Dreams

"Morrison’s announcement comes as Australia balances the need for foreign investment to drive economic growth against mounting public opposition to sales of farmland, real estate and strategic infrastructure, particularly to Chinese investors."
Australia Blocks Bids for Ausgrid, Triggering Warning From China

"The current Australian gun laws were passed after 35 were killed and 23 wounded in a 1996 mass shooting in Port Arthur, Tasmania. The shooter was able to buy his assault rifle, even though later he was later determined by authorities to have an IQ of 11. There hasn't been a mass shooting in Australia since then." Please Protect US, Mr. President!

"Australia believes that in addition to being a front for commercial activity, Japan’s “research quota” catch of up to 1,000 whales a year violates a 1946 international convention regulating whaling, as well as a moratorium on commercial activity set by the International Whaling Commission in 1986, when the number of whales had fallen sharply."
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/06/27/world/asia/court-hears-arguments-on-whaling-by-japan.html


"Alone of all the races on earth, they seem to be free from the 'Grass is Greener on the other side of the fence' syndrome, and roundly proclaim that Australia is, in fact, the other side of that fence."  Douglas Adams


----------



## tinydancer

Hello? Australia quarantines immigrants on several islands Manus comes to mind.They detain migrants there. 

And their gun laws have reduced those killed by guns but knife killings have increased or surpassed the gun killings. Where there is a will there is a way.


----------



## cnm

tinydancer said:


> And their gun laws have reduced those killed by guns but knife killings have increased or surpassed the gun killings. Where there is a will there is a way.


How does their homicide rate compare to the US'?


----------



## Ringel05

tinydancer said:


> Hello? Australia quarantines immigrants on several islands Manus comes to mind.They detain migrants there.
> 
> And their gun laws have reduced those killed by guns but knife killings have increased or surpassed the gun killings. Where there is a will there is a way.


Don't confuse ideologues with the full set of facts it blows their tiny minds and they short circuit.


----------



## cnm

About one quarter according to this...

List of countries by intentional homicide rate - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## tinydancer

cnm said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> And their gun laws have reduced those killed by guns but knife killings have increased or surpassed the gun killings. Where there is a will there is a way.
> 
> 
> 
> How does their homicide rate compare to the US'?
Click to expand...


Per capita? Hmm. I'd say about the same.One woman recently killed 8 or 9 of her babies slaying them with a knife. Crazies are just crazies.


----------



## tinydancer

cnm said:


> About one quarter according to this...
> 
> List of countries by intentional homicide rate - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



The Bloomberg crew even submit the death of the perpetrator as a statistical death in a homicide. The numbers are skewed.


----------



## cnm

How about their firearms homicide rate compared to the US?

Oh, about 1/18th according to this.

How U.S. gun deaths compare to other countries


----------



## cnm

tinydancer said:


> Per capita? Hmm. I'd say about the same.


No, I just gave you the answer. About a quarter of the US rate of homicides.


----------



## cnm

tinydancer said:


> The numbers are skewed.


As though violent deaths are not violent deaths.


----------



## cnm

I see an idiologue is having his tiny mind blown.


----------

